# ~>} Blue metallic HM guy with multicoloured female HM Spawn log~>}



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I put them close by for a few days and they showed signs of wanting to breed...the male didn't build a nest till i put in a piece of almond leaf..when i put in the girl they bred..but unfortunately he ate back alot of the eggs..sighs...so i had to seperate them both...and leave the remaining the eggs all by themselves..

The pair:


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

him and her doing their thing ...sorry for peeking..but :yourock:


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

congrats on the fry. Looks like at least 16, have you done a starting headcount?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> congrats on the fry. Looks like at least 16, have you done a starting headcount?


Hey , well they started swiming horizontally now...and i think i see just over 20...would be more if the dad didn't eat some of the eggs..


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous parents!
and congrats on the babies.. love the pictures


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Gorgeous parents!
> and congrats on the babies.. love the pictures


Thanks very much  i will be posting more pictures soon!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

My spawn is only 28-30 and they're a handfull. 
On the off chance all are male and all survive to adulthood you might be thankful you only got about 20 xD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The male might have only eaten the defective, or unfertilized eggs, you never know. Congratulations!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> My spawn is only 28-30 and they're a handfull.
> On the off chance all are male and all survive to adulthood you might be thankful you only got about 20 xD


yea they can be a handfull, what are you feeding them ?..i started feeding brine shrimp this morning..sadly i found a few dead fry...hmm..this batch is so small..i hope some make it.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> The male might have only eaten the defective, or unfertilized eggs, you never know. Congratulations!


thanx! i think he jus wanted to eat the eggs..because he nearly ate all...his belly got so large...2nd HM male in a row to be a egg eater...so sad..then to top this off i found a few dead fry this morning


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys sorry i havent been posting alot..been busy..anyways i took some pics a while ago..I did a head count and i counted 25 babies, that were healthy and eating bbs


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm glad to hear from you that you still have some fry. If you have the time, please post some pics.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

need to do a clean up soon ..but all 25 are eating like pigs...their bellys orange with brine shrimp


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

pics i took 2 days ago...all 30 are growing so so fast


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*Fry about 3 weeks old *

*







*


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> Cute!


thanx ...and i saw your post with fish you spawned...they are nice! wish i could get that quality here


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they've gotten so big 0-0 i think bigger than sparta, and sparta is gonna be 3 months by next week O-O"


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> they've gotten so big 0-0 i think bigger than sparta, and sparta is gonna be 3 months by next week O-O"


 
yea they growing really fast...oh and i would love to see sparta...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

pictures i just took after i fed them..


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool where the parents come from


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww they're so adorable!! <3 They look my month and a half olds. I kinda wish my spawn was as small as yours haha. I have 217 so I'm swamped T_T rofl. Love the colours showing up!!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Koi1739 said:


> Cool where the parents come from


 
they both came from a local breeder right here in trinidad


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

pictures i just took from feeding them they turned a month old about 3 days ago. tank needs a clean up will be doing that tommorow and transfering them to a bigger tank.


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cute! ^^ how fast do Bettas grow most of the time? because yours seem to be growing really fast XD


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do u think u can hook me up with the breeder


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

LittleBeta said:


> Very cute! ^^ how fast do Bettas grow most of the time? because yours seem to be growing really fast XD


yes well the climate is ideal here (tropical ) and the food i give to them is brine shrimp as well as now i give them a bit of crushed colour bits..so they are growing really fast.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Koi1739 said:


> Do u think u can hook me up with the breeder


I would if i could..problem is I got these from a guy who owns a petstore and i 've been trying to find out who the breeder is and he keeps on beating around the bush and not telling me everytime i ask him.. :/ i guess i will have to be in the store and wait till the guy brings in stock and talk to him personally.


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh dang the pet store man sounds like a s


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

What's the pet store I can never find good bettas


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yep i guess he jus trying to keep me as a customer..he is prolly scared i go buy directly from the breeder which we all know i will get the fishes much cheaper.


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hs making his money if u find out how's the breeder let me no


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

no probs. will do, where you at thou?


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Fife in Washington


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

* Shots i took this morning.*


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*These lil guys growing up so fast..*


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

HoLY! Our spawns DO look alike!! thats craziness! They're so adorable


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

such cutie's :-D how old are they?? tell me when your gonna need homes for them :lol: i'll take one male and female ;-)


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> such cutie's :-D how old are they?? tell me when your gonna need homes for them :lol: i'll take one male and female ;-)


well they are about a month and 3 weeks...and im very far from you ...if i wasn't that far i'd surely let you have a pair..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats if i get to have money (this month) my fry is 3 months and not a inch :lol: i know it's sad. i think i see some butterfly in the spawn or it might be the multi colors from the mother


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> thats if i get to have money (this month) my fry is 3 months and not a inch :lol: i know it's sad. i think i see some butterfly in the spawn or it might be the multi colors from the mother


most are multicoloured...like their dad and im actually seeing that the spawn has more males than females..may get 1 or 2 females..i noticed with all my spawns i hardly get females..im thinking it has to do with the water down here...or maybe the tempreture..


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well guys i threw in some a2oo betta pellets and they ate all of it up so i guesss lastnite was the last of bbs they be gettting and now off to mosquito larvae and pellets . Will be jaring them soon too beacause they are very fiesty toward each other..


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys was kinda busy...and these guys been busy growing ....here are some pics i just took.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, thery're beautiful!!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

thanx dramaqueen! and thanx for commenting ...appreciate!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm frustrated, for some reason I can't see the pics.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

started jaring these  mostly female in the tank now...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*Here is a pic of one of the jarred male..had to separate tham quickly because they were biting off each others fins..will take better pics soon .*


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats gorgeous  Beautiful coloring! Congrats! How old are they now?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> Thats gorgeous  Beautiful coloring! Congrats! How old are they now?


thank you BetterBetta!  well they are about 2 months and a half. only got about 10 males from the 30 of the fry. all multi coloured with some more red than blue and some more blue than red..also some have spots on them..i guess they got that from their mom.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

One of the young boys


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

one of my jarred male...sorry for the bad pic but they dont flare when i put the camera close to them.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*The girls  and one male the smalest of the males... got 30 of them in all 10 males and 20 females but they shy away from the camera...i guess the light scares them.*


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

They're sooo beautiful! Amazing how much they look like mine, it's like they're long-lost siblings LOL


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> They're sooo beautiful! Amazing how much they look like mine, it's like they're long-lost siblings LOL


hey! thanx..yes they look just like yours...its strange huh.. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty babies.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*some updates on the girls...they will be gone in 2 weeks..the boys well i cant take pics of them since they jars are not very transparent. will try to get pics of them..they all turned out to be HM.*
*







*


----------

